# sitting like a dog?



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

This is probably a silly question, but I'm wondering if there is any significance to my mature doe sitting like a dog. It's strange to see. She is dry and possibly pregnant, but at most only two months along if she is. I've just moved her back to the doe barn, where she's taken to parking her bum in the corner, sitting like a dog, and looking in to the room. Appetite fine and all that, with a new acquaintance less than half her size, a fairly submissive doeling of six months. Am I concerned over nothing? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I find my pregnant does will do that - its not a bad thing.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Pregnant does do that...so she might be pregnant? Fingers crossed! Thank you, Stacey! Am going to look up the bleach pregnancy test now.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no significance as far as I can tell. Mine do it whether they are pregnant or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine do it too.

Even some of my bucks do it, so cute and it is OK, just something they feel they need to do.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My Pygmy buck does this. In the corner of his pen like he's in time out  It's cute


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

My goats do this too!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, everybody does it here too, preg or not, young open does, sometimes the buck.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone!


----------

